# PhD years as job experience



## seva (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi
I have 2.5 years overseas job experience and I have been paid for doing my PhD over last 3 and half years in Asutralia (as scholarship but in my payslips has been mentioned Salary not scholarship or stipend). And Vetassess has assessed my PhD years as job experience. Will DIAC accept this PhD years as job experience? Will I get point for them?

Thanks
Sevda


----------



## amonsalve (Feb 21, 2012)

Try it. But I reckon that those years will not count. Formally, PhD is categorized as a student activity. To properly acknowledge that PhD is a professional job will contradict that visa category. At least that is my opinion.

cheers,
From a former PhD candidate


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

I had a client in India 5 years ago with a similar issue. I emailed the Department Policy section and they responded that work or research done during a PhD would not be counted as work. So I would say that you can't claim any work experience during your PhD as work experience for points.

Regards


----------



## seva (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> I had a client in India 5 years ago with a similar issue. I emailed the Department Policy section and they responded that work or research done during a PhD would not be counted as work. So I would say that you can't claim any work experience during your PhD as work experience for points.
> 
> Regards


Thank you Jeremey. I am not counting on work experience points then, I guess I need to sit NAATI for that extra 5 point.

Regards
Seva


----------



## seva (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> I had a client in India 5 years ago with a similar issue. I emailed the Department Policy section and they responded that work or research done during a PhD would not be counted as work. So I would say that you can't claim any work experience during your PhD as work experience for points.
> 
> Regards


Hi Jeremy,
I contacted immigration office 2 times and each time they positively assured me that if I have the pay slips and I have been paid I will get points for those 3 years and half PhD studies. I'm confused now, as I have got contradictory advise of different people. May I know your opinion on this matter? Are the people in immigration office who answer to our question over phone qualified enough to trust to what they advise? one of them even consult with her supervisor as well.

Cheers
Seva


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

There is a possibility you can count them. It may depend on whether the work you did was part of the research you were doing for you PhD, or whether the work was unrelated to your PhD. In the case of the example I used of the Indian Researcher, the work that he wanted to claim was his research project. This was definitely not allowed according to the department's policy section. If you work is unrelated to your research, and at least 20 hours per week, and either in your nominated occupation or closely related to it, then you could possibly claim it.

What will you nominated occupation be, and what work were you doing during your PhD.

Regards


----------



## seva (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> There is a possibility you can count them. It may depend on whether the work you did was part of the research you were doing for you PhD, or whether the work was unrelated to your PhD. In the case of the example I used of the Indian Researcher, the work that he wanted to claim was his research project. This was definitely not allowed according to the department's policy section. If you work is unrelated to your research, and at least 20 hours per week, and either in your nominated occupation or closely related to it, then you could possibly claim it.
> 
> What will you nominated occupation be, and what work were you doing during your PhD.
> 
> Regards


Hi Jeremy,
I received my invitation to apply for 190 visa with 65 points. It is QLD SS which needs 2 years of relevant job experience and they accepted this PhD studies as job experience. I called to immigration for the third time and they confirmed that they will accept it as job experience as well. The lady said it is written in their record about my calls and the answers they have given me. 
I have been living in Australia for 4 years now and I have not left it except for a week for a conference to South Korea. I am wondering does this affect my security check processes and make it faster? Does security checks period differ in different genders?

Thank you for your help
Seva


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Your week in South Korea does not affect your security processes. You are required to provide a police for any country where you have lived for 12 months or more during the last 10 years.

Security checks are the same for both males and females.

Regards


----------



## Moji-AU (May 18, 2015)

Salam Seva. Did they approve the points you claimed from your PhD? I am in the same boat and I have heard contradictory points of view from immi call centre and agents. Some agents have gone through refusal of clients, yet the immi call centre strongly confirmed that I can claim 10 points from my phd as a work experience. Thanks


----------



## Esmaeil (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello Seva

Can I ask you if immigration office accepted your PhD as work experience or not?
I have got same condition and I also contacted them and they replied me as they did to you, but still I am a bit scared about claiming this point.

could you please tell me, if possible, how you claim for your PhD as work experience?

Regards

Esmaeil


----------



## Moji-AU (May 18, 2015)

Hi Esmaeil

I contacted immigration and they advised me that they accept the PhD as work experience unless I graduate and already claim 10 points for PhD. I know in case of Seva that they finally gave her 10 points for PhD as work experience because she claimed it before the graduation. Obviously, after the graduation you can't claim both 25 points for the phd and 10 points for work experience. Hope it could help


----------



## Esmaeil (Aug 14, 2015)

seva said:


> Thank you Jeremey. I am not counting on work experience points then, I guess I need to sit NAATI for that extra 5 point.
> 
> Regards
> Seva


Hi Moji

Thanks a lot for your informative reply. Did you applied for that? I mean in which step you are? and are you sure seva got 10 point for his PhD from immigration?

Regards

Esmaeil


----------



## Moji-AU (May 18, 2015)

I am about to submit my thesis and I haven't started the process yet. I am sure about her case


----------



## Esmaeil (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your time.

I hope you get your PR so quickly.

Regards


----------



## najeeb (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi, 
I was paid through a scholarship, and Vetassess positively assessed my PhD experience (2.5 years). I lodged an EIO and on the basis of claimed points (5 points) I got invitation for visa application. Now I am worried if the case officer may refuse my application as my claim for PhD experience was not correct.
Can anyone guide me, if I should process this application or not, my invitation will be expiring soon. I have 60 points without PhD experience, should I lodge a new EOI?

Many thanks for your help.
Najeeb


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

If your case officer finds that you have less points than you claimed on your EOI then your visa will be refused (even if you have 60 or more points). I would check with an experienced Migration Agent before you lodge you visa application. You are at risk of wasting $3,600 visa application fee.

It would be better to lodge another EOI with the correct points than to apply when you have less points than you claimed on you EOI


----------



## Moji-AU (May 18, 2015)

najeeb said:


> Hi,
> I was paid through a scholarship, and Vetassess positively assessed my PhD experience (2.5 years). I lodged an EIO and on the basis of claimed points (5 points) I got invitation for visa application. Now I am worried if the case officer may refuse my application as my claim for PhD experience was not correct.
> Can anyone guide me, if I should process this application or not, my invitation will be expiring soon. I have 60 points without PhD experience, should I lodge a new EOI?
> 
> ...


Hi Jajeeb. Could you please tell us what happened to your case and the points you claimed out of your PhD?


----------



## zahangir (Jun 4, 2016)

seva said:


> Hi Jeremy,
> I contacted immigration office 2 times and each time they positively assured me that if I have the pay slips and I have been paid I will get points for those 3 years and half PhD studies. I'm confused now, as I have got contradictory advise of different people. May I know your opinion on this matter? Are the people in immigration office who answer to our question over phone qualified enough to trust to what they advise? one of them even consult with her supervisor as well.
> 
> Cheers
> Seva


Hi Seva,

Could you please let know how I can contact migration department for consultiong to count my PhD as experience.


----------

